# londoners in jhb



## hrh (Oct 19, 2011)

looking for brits in joburg


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

hrh said:


> looking for brits in joburg


Find a Pub


----------



## hrh (Oct 19, 2011)

i miss that sensed of humour!!
:boxing:


----------



## martinaloeb (May 12, 2011)

haha - I like the find a pub comment! I've been in JHB for a month now and have met so many expats, but hardly any Brit's! Maybe they all go to CPT!


----------



## SW20 (May 30, 2012)

*England Rugby*

Hi guys and girls

Anyone have any luck finding a decent pub where I can watch the England Rugby matches comming up in June wif like minded supporters?


----------



## Nicolaxxx (Sep 15, 2010)

hrh said:


> looking for brits in joburg


Hi there on holiday in UK at the mo so am using my daughter in law's log in details Emmigrated to SA 31 years ago. Am retired now, so lots of time on my hands. I live 20 klms south of Johannesburg Would be happy to make contact when I get back to SA on 1 August so here's my number, so feel free to phone me Regards Kendra PS Weather here in UK awful, rain, rain and more rain and the winter temperatures in Jhb are higher than here in UK!


----------



## SW20 (May 30, 2012)

Strangely I would give a right bollock for some decent rain!


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Just trying to find some use for your right bollock and will get back to you...(forgot the smiley)


----------



## howe73 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi,

I've recently arrived from London, feel free to reach out!


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

howe73 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've recently arrived from London, feel free to reach out!


Does this have any relation to the aforementioned Right Bollock?


----------



## gushungo (Sep 3, 2012)

SW20 said:


> Strangely I would give a right bollock for some decent rain!


So that you would have just one left ?


----------



## howe73 (Aug 26, 2012)

Daxk said:


> Does this have any relation to the aforementioned Right Bollock?


Ha ha, i've just re-read my post which sounds so wrong


----------

